# Can you do it?



## FaeryBee

Hi, Everybudgie!!

We need some happy, light-hearted threads to perk things up around here.  Who's up for that?

I have a challenge for you and I'm interested to see who can do it...

I'd like you to post in this thread: what ONE thing (out of all the wonderful things) does your budgie do that ALWAYS makes you smile.

A BIG part of the challenge is to come up with ONE thing and not list multiples. as we all know our budgies do SO many great things. 

I'll go first

Skipper flys over, lands on my chair looks at me and says very clearly in his adorable little budgie voice. "Hi! Whatcha doin'?!"


----------



## Brienne

That's cute, Deb...Ygritte stands on her perch and places one foot on the plastic chain, then she tries to put the other one there - instead she twirls around and around, while becoming annoyed with herself...but, she keeps on trying lol


----------



## Didoushkaya

Great thread Deborah!



FaeryBee said:


> Skipper flys over, lands on my chair looks at me and says very clearly in his adorable little budgie voice. "Hi! Whatcha doin'?!"


Awwwwwwww, that is SO cute! I can't wait till we get to that level of interaction.



Brienne said:


> Ygritte stands on her perch and places one foot on the plastic chain, then she tries to put the other one there - instead she twirls around and around, while becoming annoyed with herself...but, she keeps on trying lol


LOL. I'd love to meet her 

My turn:

Clouds has become used to his winter grasses brought fresh from the garden every morning. For the last few days whenever I have failed to deliver before 10-ish, he shouts a series of sharp little screeches while flapping around angrily. Just so that I know what he thinks about timeliness.


----------



## aluz

When I check on all my birdies in the morning, no matter what Luigi is doing, even if he is courting his mate Goldilocks, he immediately stops and comes close to me and will either say "Hello" or his name to me while he bobs his head and entire body! It's the cutest thing ever. 
He also does the same thing whenever I pass by his cage or even when I'm giving attention to Leonel, Peppy or the other budgies. 
Luigi is without a doubt the life of the party!


----------



## Budget baby

What a huge list of awesomeness (is that a word) are we going to end up with here I wonder ?

OK: Picture this: It is bed time for the budgies, Budget is in his cage already as I have to place him in before we eat or I am sharing whatever is on my plate ! I go over o his cage , he promptly climbs up onto the top of the cage hangs using his little beak and feet so he is horizontal then I have to proceed to HUFF on his tummy , I kid you not, and do I love it?  YES. 
My life is so much more fun and love since this little guy entered .:budgie::budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Yaaay!! :jumping: Everyone has made GREAT posts so far and I have a BIG smile on my face reading them.

I'm looking forward to posts from as many members as possible!!*


----------



## nuxi

Great thread! I think it's so cute,adorable and funny when my Kalle is hanging upside down on his perch!:laugh: It makes me smile and giggle every time!


----------



## eduardo

*I love reading your posts 
Even though I don't have budgies any more, I do have two cockatiels. They make me laugh daily. 
For instance, Tony loves to steal tortilla chips out of my husband's bowl  And Candy sometimes likes to take a nap on me with her beak pressed against my lips.*


----------



## AnnaLou

Good idea Deborah, loving this thread 

Pippin in the morning waits for me to turn the radio on before she has her breakfast, she then calls a couple of times then goes to her food bowl and does this cute little chirp whilst she is eating. :loveeyes:


----------



## Brienne

Agree, this is a great 'post subject'...love reading about all out wonderful, funny little ones, that enhance our lives so much


----------



## justmoira

After I uncover their cage in the morning and sing their good morning song, Sweetie will get all puffed up in that excited happy budgie way and just sing his little heart out for a good hour or so, he's just so happy to be alive and it's morning and everything is wonderful!!! 

After breakfast I will come over and ask the budgies how they are doing, and Lemon will have a 'very serious' conversation with me when I ask about her dreams. 
Me: Lemon, what did you dream about last night? 
Lemon: Cheep. Cheep ch-cheep, peep peep chirp PEEP! Cheep, ch-ch-cheep!! 
Me: Oh really? That's strange. Then what happened? 
Lemon: PEEP! Chirp cheep chiiiiiiiirp PEEP PEEP!! 
Me: You don't say! 
Lemon: CHEEP PEEP!! 
and so on for a good ten minutes. Hahahahahaha


----------



## jrook

When the birds are getting ready for bed, I usually give them just a few bites of millet from my hand. As you might guess, they love this and eagerly eat from my hand. Now.. Queen Lemony has this ritual. I present the millet. She pretends not to want it. I slowly move my hand away and she places her royal foot on my hand to notify my she has agreed to nibble on the millet.. which she then eats with gusto!!


----------



## Penzance

Yes these are very good, aren't they?

Here's mine. Benedict loves his swings, but during the day it is the 2 budgie swing he uses, often just sitting and roosting. When I enter the room, as soon as he sees me he twists around, gives himself a mammoth pull on the side of the cage with his beak, and sets it off swinging (with him still on it) at around 60 degrees and puffs his chest out looking as proud as anything! The more praise he gets for doing it the more he does it again! He only does this when I arrive - I have checked by spying on him through the crack in door!


----------



## Figtoria

I love that when I talk to Miss Marple she opens and closes her little mouth several times, like she's trying to talk back to me!! I thought it was a coincidence at first, but now I don't think so!

She's adorbs!


----------



## StarlingWings

What a great thread, Deb! Love reading all about these  

Well, Princess Mallorn "mutters" to herself while she's napping, which is absolutely adorable. 
She makes the oddest little sounds, and always naps with one eye open while I sit next to her. Since she does it so quietly, her tail just occasionally bobs, since when she chirps, she "wags" her tail, and it looks like she's getting cozy in her feathers


----------



## Jonah

My flock provides so many little thing's that make me smile, let's see..... I got a new one that has only been going on for about three day's now. Since my tiel Shiloh has been saying "watchya doin" for quite awhile now, I say it to him a lot when I'm in the bird room trying to get him to be more predictable with it. Apparently Solomon really likes this and has been listening to either Shiloh or me or both. For the last several evening's when I go into the room Solomon will fly to the swing closest to me and start's trying to talk. Several times I have heard him get "whatchya" out and it has thrilled me to no end. What's so cute about it is the fact that he is obviously trying to show me this new sound he is making....


----------



## despoinaki

Great thread Deb! 
Lina comes very close and begs me for a kiss! She also does the kiss sound! How can I resist to that? 
I am also happy when the boys respond to my talking and sing louder than before!


----------



## Celyia

; ; I love this thread.

When I let Kosh out of his cage in the morning, he immediately hops on my finger and gives me a kiss. He then flies to the gym on top of his cage, runs to give the hanging plastic balls a very violent kiss, then -scampers- over the cage to give me another kiss. He gets grumpy if I don't stand there and wait for his second kiss. And it's the same routine every morning.

I love my mornings.


----------



## Niamhf

Noah is so vain! He loves admiring his own reflection so we have had to cover all mirrors and from the bottom to midway up the fridge. So now he has figured out a way to see himself in the fridge by standing at the edge of the bench top facing forwards and leaning right back balancing on his back toes and stretching his neck really far so that he can catch a glimpse of his gorgeous self!! 


Oisin was so cute in the mornings (well he was always cute) but in the mornings when I uncovered his cage he would always make a big yawn and stay on his swing and wait for his breakfast to be served to him in bed from the cup of my hand


----------



## Budget baby

How delightful have all of these little stories been? I have a huge smile on my face as I read each and every one! 
I think I can truthfully say we are all owned by some amazing little birds


----------



## RavensGryf

I LOVE this thread 

Mink makes me laugh because she loves sitting in her "nest" which is my husbands hair ! She doesn't just sit there looking cute, and she doesn't just 'preen' hair either, she gets down to business and will actually pull hairs out one at a time! Then he screams "Owww!!" She of course keeps doing it... It's so funny.

Twigs mainly makes me giggle every day just by looking at him. He is so darn tiny and cute no matter what he does. I guess I'm easily amused?  He thinks he looks big and tough no matter what he does, which makes it even funnier.

Then my parrots do TONS of funny and adorable things too


----------



## despoinaki

Pretty boy said:


> How delightful have all of these little stories been? I have a huge smile on my face as I read each and every one!
> I think I can truthfully say we are all owned by some amazing little birds


Well put Cathy- we are owned by them, we don't own them as it seems  Great stories everyone!


----------



## Listat

This is a great thread, what some budgies do is so funny. :laugh:

*This is what Echo does everyday. -*
When we're having dinner and everyone is sat at the table next to Echo's cage, he does nothing but chirp, talk and squark while hoping round his cage, as if not knowing what do do with himself, then stops when I look at him.


----------



## Wiki

What a great idea, sorry I am late to the party! Picking one thing is difficult: do I go for what makes me laugh, what makes me amazed, or perhaps what makes me adore his fluffy little butt feathers?

I think I have to pick our morning shower time.

Wiki has a perch in the bathroom, and he will often come join me when I take a shower. He strikes up a conversation with himself in the mirror while he waits for me to get the water going. He likes to join me in the shower for a drink, and will come land on the railing until I step in, waiting for his drink. When he's had enough, he usually takes off and continues his chat to the bathroom mirror, or spends some time preening on a towel. But on some special mornings (including the last two), when he's finished his drink he will lean his body while perched on my hand, to make me take him to the glass door of the shower cubicle where water is sitting, and start to fluff his feathers while rubbing his shoulder on the glass. That's his way of telling me that he wants a bath. So I oblige, and cup my hand for him.

:loveeyes:

It never ceases to amaze me: to have such a tiny little creature in your cupped hand, fluffing and flapping and wriggling around as you splash water on his back, before flying away with water-heavy wings. His trust in me warms my heart and always gets me off to a great start for the day.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Now it's my turn. I'm always late...

The funniest thing is when we wake up in the morning I let Indi out and he flies over to my mother and she is getting things ready for breakfast and Indi lands on her and says I'm in Charge and Mum says no your not I am.. Can I help...

Indi also greets me and says I love you... Indi likes being with us he talks and says lots of things..

I bought a solar hummingbird the other day and I set it up in the lounge room this morning put it on the little table we have....Indi was watching and I said to Indi look at the little birdie and Indi whistled at me I turned the little bird on and it goes round in a circle Indi couldn't wait to get out to greet the imitation bird..Indi was so funny when he saw it..

Another thing Indi likes doing is that he has his bell in his beak and he is talking at the same time dancing up and down his perch it is so funny he makes us laugh....

Also I put his bird bath in and he baths like a duck water goes everywhere he fluffs his feathers around while trying to get them wet....He also likes running on the floor playing with his toys he flies back and forward to me when I ring his little bell he comes.... He runs up and down my leg and has a thing for my toes naughty boy but I love my budgie so much....

I forgot to say Indi also says kissie kissie in two voices Indi says it in my voice and my dads voice and when he does it it runs up and down like the arpeggio of the scales.... A breeder told me that it is rare for a budgie to talk in two voices and he hasn't forgotton how to talk in two voices pretty cool...


----------



## Heavypenguins

This thread is amazing! And... Wow, I'm late 

More often than not, Daesyl makes me laugh by the way she steps up onto my hand. It's not just a simple matter of walking over and putting her foot up, she takes this great big over-exaggerated step, then looks really proud of herself for managing it 
She's just so enthusiastic about it, it's hard to take her seriously


----------



## deriksen

Good idea Deborah, I love this thread and needed to smile (I'm having to leave Jakob with friends for over a week hno: )

Anyway, the best time of day is right when I let Princess Jakob out of the cage. Doesn't matter if it's morning or when I get home from work. She'll fly to the top of the bookcase and wait for me to come pick her up. She'll stay on my finger, look right at me and go "kiss kiss".


----------



## FaeryBee

*The challenge to choose only ONE thing is what makes this thread so much fun. 

I appreciate everyone who has contributed so far.

Every time I read through this thread it makes me smile! *


----------



## Brienne

It has been especially lovely for me to read and imagine seeing your wonderful budgies doing the many antics in the comments. 
It has not been the best of weeks for me, with the loss of my dear uncle, my friend's beloved dog and for the loss of seventeen precious lives - both person and dog, from a road accident.
So, Thank You Deb, for starting this and to the other contributors.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Just one thing ... hmm. I love how Buzz is always the LAST to realise it's bed-time. The others clue into the cues, curtains closed, one light out, two lights out and before it's done they've scrambled for the best spots on the two swings. 

Then my anxious boy Buzz realises what's happening and tries to push in, on or around the others for prime real estate. The cage is then noisy with all the fluttering and to-ing and fro-ing and LOUD squawk squawk scolding by Rio and chattering and fighting and bickering and back and forward until Buzz ends up sitting smack in the middle of his swing of choice for the night


----------



## DanielTheLion

Awesome thread Deb!! ONE thing, with my little monkey?!
One thing Spencer does every night is when I go to bed he always hops down from his bed perch, runs around the bottom of the cage madly for a minute, (all the while going PEEEEEPP) then hops up on his perch and mumbles himself back to sleep. :loveeyes:


----------



## Michelle M.

With 8, it was hard to narrow it down - but I did! When my little Alfie jumps (with both feet) onto my finger he makes a little noise. Sometimes it's a "grunt" chirp and sometimes it's a little "wheee!" chirp.


----------



## FaeryBee

*These posts are great!! 

I read back through the thread today and ended up grinning from ear to ear. *


----------

